# 54 gallon planted thanks for all the help



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

just wanted to say a big THANK YOU to several people for helping us on our aquarium, it has come alone way and looking really good, thanks to jrman83, BBradbury,mec102778,majerah1,beaslbob, i know there are other that relaly helped me and cant remember but just wanted to say a thanks again for everthing and putting up with me and my problems, after all that i asked here is the end result








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool. Tank looks good!

I was looking at your pic....do you have two lights sitting on top? Is that a single T5HO bulb?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

there are to different fixtures, each has one bulb in it t5HO one 48 inch and 1 12 inch light


----------

